# 87 5000S: brake light issue



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

I picked up an 87 5000S this week and i've been prepping it to be my new daily driver. The one thing I can't figure out is why the center display keeps on beeping at me and telling me there's something wrong with my brakes. When i picked up the car, the brakes were really spongy. 
So far i've checked all the pads and rotors, all good. I've bled the entire system and got rid of the spongy brake pedal. My brake fluid is completely topped off, but it still flashes and beeps at me about every minute or so, no matter if i'm braking or not. 
any insight wold be appreciated.


----------



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: 87 5000S: brake light issue (the_toad)*

My '91 100 quattro has been doing that for several years now. Does it show a brake liight bulb with an X across it continuously? And a beeping alarm every few seconds? I think yhou have an Autocheck alarm occurring. That is my situation; but it eventually quieted down to only a single beep following engine startup. When it first began happening the beep would occur every few seconds until I was about 20 minutes into my 1 hour daily commute. I have not had mine diagnosed and after a few months, IIRC it became tolerable when it eventually became just a single beep. I think it is a component failure in the instrument cluster, and not a bad rear tail light problem as indicated. Now at 237k miles and just the one beep and X'd light bulb indicator from the Autocheck system. I have no idea what caused the problem in the first place.


----------



## the_toad (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: 87 5000S: brake light issue (gbssvcs)*

i found the problem. She was pretty low on hydraulic fluid. I don't know how, she's definitely not leaking, and her steering boots are bone dry. But, a quick top up of the fluid reservoir with CHF7.1 and the light hasn't come back. Why is there no brake booster, only a hydraulic fluid line going to the back of the master cylinder? I can already tell this car is going to be a real







to fix when something actually goes wrong.


_Modified by the_toad at 8:54 AM 12-7-2008_


----------

